# RIP Storm



## xxdarkwolfrosexx (Feb 27, 2007)

I am a hermit who hasn't left my house for a loong time and doesn't have any friends, my only friend or family for two years was my sweet little hooded rat storm. 
Storm got her name because when she was little she had a cold and sneezed alot.
Storm was never in her cage and was always by my side and we were perfect for eachother even when i first got her.
Less then a month ago we had her put down because of her tumor on her stomach so now I'm all alone agian.

I got another rat named elena but she bites and we don't like eachother. She bites me and will hacve nothing to do with me even with all the time i spend with her. So I cry alot when i have her out but i guess that's ok.

Storm, you shall never be replaced and I will always love and miss you.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

RIP Storm 

Keep trying with Elena. I know it's hard, but it'll be so worth it in the end. I'm sure she'll warm up to you.

On a more logical note, is it possible she smells Storm and is a little bit jealous? Worth thinking about if there is anywhere you might not have cleaned since Storm's passing. Good luck with her.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im sorry for youe loss, keep trying with Elena as only time will tell, maybe she isnt used to humans treating her well and is just learning you are nice, when i first got my rats i put them in and empty bathtub and sat in there with them and just let them explore!


----------

